# AHSupply 55 watt x 2



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I am looking to unload an AHSupply 55 watt x 2 power compact light setup. It is good for the DIY and comes with a Fulham electronic ballast. A link you ask? Sure: http://ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm I would let it go for $40. That is $25 off for about 2 months worth of usage at the most. I wanted to give you guys first crack at it. I don't know if anyone needs some awesome lights, but I figured I would throw it up here first.

Jim


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

$40 with lights??? That is a good deal...I'll have to think about it for a while  

You know I prefer the linear tubes but could easily use these to light my emmersed setup over the winter months should I keep it up and running...let me know before you "advertise" them somewhere other than this forum!


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

How about a trade for a CO2 cylinder.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Whoops. Forgot about the bulbs. Maybe make it $50 including the bulbs. Have 2 6500k and 2 10000k. You can have all 4 bulbs. 

I will think about the co2 tank. I was kinda wanting to buy some more bulbs for my shoplights and maybe a ballast to overdrive them a bit. I'll see. 

Probably won't post them elsewhere until Saturday night.

Jim


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

This is sooooo tempting. I've been wanting to set up some sort of growing area in the garage...fruits, veggies, and maybe some emmersed aquatic plants. hmmm


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

OK, I can see it's time to bring out the big guns. I have a 10# aluminum CO2 cylinder that was tested July 05. And as an added incentive it's painted red. Or if someone else wants the 10 pounder I will sell it for $50.00 and then turn around and buy the light. Like a major league baseball three way trade.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

What is the height on a 10lb CO2 cylinder...same as a 5lb??? It would be nice to only have to refill the CO2 on the 75g once a year

Then maybe I could sell one of my extra 5lb cylinders for say $20 to someone who might want to keep a spare


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

The 10 pounder is 20 1/2" high. It is fatter than a standard 5# cylinder. A 5# cylinder is about 18" high.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Is that 10 lb filled? You say it was tested in July of 05. Will I need to have it retested? If so, how does that process work? Can I get it refilled through you or somewhere else locally? This is very intriguing. Get back to me if you can. We can hook up somewhere on Sat. or Sun. 

Jim


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

Yes, the 10 pounder is filled. I work at a Fire Protection Company. We install large CO2 fire suppression systems so we always have about 6 tons of CO2 on hand. So, yes I can get the tank filled for you if need be.

CO2 cylinders have to be tested every 5 years if they have been discharged. Testing means that they take the valve off, fill the tank with water and pressurize the cylinder to very high pressures to test its integrity.
The test is called hydrostatically testing and most places charge about 10 to 20 dollars to do this. The 10 pounder I have was just tested last month so it is good for 5 years.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

OK. Jack has decided that this would not be the best option for his setup. If I get no takers by Sun, I will toss it in the for sale section. I have one person that has expressed an interest but I would rather keep it local if I can. Just let me know folks.


----------

